

The Turing Machine vs Lambda Calculus - Cieplak
http://forums.xkcd.com/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=46449#p1827434

======
tjr
For those who haven't seen it, you might enjoy this quip from Guy Steele:

 _And some people prefer not to commingle the functional, lambda-calculus part
of a language with the parts that do side effects. It seems they believe in
the separation of Church and state._

